
Show HN: Teleclaw – Play actual claw machines remotely - chrischoy
https://www.teleclaw.live
======
chrischoy
Hi HN, I and my partner has built an application to let everyone play actual
claw games remotely. If users win the prize, we will ship it to their address.
We are open to any feedback and appreciate any advices.

